# Copper toilet drain and flange help



## UhOh (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, 
I own a handyman service, and have recently taken a job converting two side by side (separated by a wall) full baths into one full bath and a closet. The client wants one toilet removed and capped, and the space around it framed out to become a linen closet. 

Today I disconnected/removed the toilet, only to find a 3" copper pipe and copper flange. Until today, I've never encountered copper pipe over 2" in diameter, and the Menards, or hardware store near me don't sell anything over 2''. I attempted to de-sweat the connection so I can cap it off and cover it with some floor leveling concrete, but my propane torch didn't do anything. 

Any tips on capping off a 3" copper drain would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## UhOh (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's a photo


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

call a plumber....


----------



## UhOh (Feb 15, 2011)

Hopefully someone here can actually help me out, without a smart a$& answer.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Posting " Call a plumber" is helping you out. Where are you located?


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

3" copper?
De-sweat?
Propane?
I remember cutting a 3" copper pipe, horizontal, and having shet fall all over me. We all have to learn the hard-way what not to do.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

UhOh said:


> Hopefully someone here can actually help me out, without a smart a$& answer.


Call someone that is licensed to do the work that you are doing illegally.

That or just use dynamite, it fixes everything.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Call someone that is licensed to do the work that you are doing illegally.
> 
> That or just use dynamite, it fixes everything.


How do you know it is illegal? Not smart, YES! But there is no way of knowing if he is breaking any laws...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Your gonna need much more heat than propane. Try some mapp.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> How do you know it is illegal? Not smart, YES! But there is no way of knowing if he is breaking any laws...


Most states require a plumbing license to perform plumbing work, that whole pesky protecting the health of the nation thing that most ignore till they get in over their heads, this is a prime example.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

UhOh said:


> Here's a photo


3" copper is not 'de-sweated" as you call it.

Just reach into the pipe and grab the de-coupler nut and twist it counter clockwise with a pair of channel locks, the thing will come right apart. 

The older it is the further the de-coupler nut will be down the pipe so you might have to reach in up to your elbow.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> How do you know it is illegal?


In this case, KTS is right, as the OP is from Illinois. But you're right, there are many places in the country where there is no licensing for plumbers.


----------



## UhOh (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

UhOh said:


> Thanks for all the replies


No problem. I have a good supplier for explosives should you choose to take that advice.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

UhOh said:


> Hi,
> I own a handyman service, and have recently taken a job converting two side by side (separated by a wall) full baths into one full bath and a closet. The client wants one toilet removed and capped, and the space around it framed out to become a linen closet.
> 
> Today I disconnected/removed the toilet, only to find a 3" copper pipe and copper flange. Until today, I've never encountered copper pipe over 2" in diameter, and the Menards, or hardware store near me don't sell anything over 2''. I attempted to de-sweat the connection so I can cap it off and cover it with some floor leveling concrete, but my propane torch didn't do anything.
> ...


I must say you are in a pickle. The make screw style plugs for such an occasion, they also make rubber caps that tighten with a hose clamp called Jimmy/jiffy caps depending on location. I have also heard of people taking an old inner tube and cutting a section out and slipping it over the pipe then folding it over and hose clamping it. This is not legal and is a temporary fix only.,as you do not want to emit sewer gases into the house. This will get you buy until you can buy the permanent solution and will keep your pipe free of debris. Good luck!


----------



## 422 plumber (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are abandoning plumbing, by code it needs to be cut and capped/plugged as close to the main as possible.


----------



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> If you are abandoning plumbing, by code it needs to be cut and capped/plugged as close to the main as possible.


Sounds like some extra $ in scrap.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Sure

Get a roll of 50/50 solder and a brass CO flush plug. Sweat the brass plug inside and it's sealed. Sweat the threads around the diameter and it will seal for life. Then peel the ring off...good to go!

20 minutes

Mike


----------

